# obtaining a job in portugal for non EU



## Alexsa (Oct 22, 2007)

How difficult would it be for an american citizen to obtain a job in portugal knowing the languages of english, spanish, and some portuguese
with a background in non-profit, scholarly assistant, working at universities, and a culinary background

all this information i read on the internet about 90 days max and then in order to get an extension, you need to have acquired a job...go back to the states...go to the portuguese consulate in the states to apply for extended residency...once approved...then go back

yet the portuguese consulate who i spoke to was very rude and said that basically no american should be obtaining a job there unless they are eu or have parents or grand parents who are portuguese and if not then they cannot give a job to an american because too many portuguese do not have jobs themselves so it would be unfair :/

is it really all that difficult...and are americans going to be turned down automatically if they try for a job out there? and do you have to have a place to live first...before anything else?

I also read that you need to prove that you are covered by health insurance as well...just sounds all so complicated

background:
been traveling there for the last 4 years (2 or 3 times per year)...know the language but not perfected by far and having trouble with the listening part...but i feel living there I could pick it up in a matter of 2 or 3 months

and how much of the language is needed with a culinary background

any advice at all would be helpful


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No you won't be turned down automatically, but considering Portugal's present economic plight neither will you be greeted with open arms. Nationals are far more likely to be considered first unless you have a particular skill.


----------

